# Per tutti gli uomini traditi



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Ho un'idea: il 21 aprile inventiamoci la festa dei traditi. Due categorie:

A) I traditi che l'hanno capita

B) I traditi che non la vogliono capire

Seguono due canzoni di riferimento....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Traditi del gruppo A)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=QSKn0HMUsrc&feature=related


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Traditi del gruppo B)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MA3OVz-dpzI&feature=related


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2008)

perchè in disquisizioni culturali??


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Piuttosto non capisco casa intendi per capire/non capire...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè in disquisizioni culturali??


Per la musica e perchè elaborare le corna o meno è un fatto culturale....


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piuttosto non capisco casa intendi per capire/non capire...


La cosa più semplice di questo mondo...... Che non ne vale la pena !!!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> La cosa più semplice di questo mondo...... Che non ne vale la pena !!!!!!


Vale la pena di cosa? Di soffrirci?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vale la pena di cosa? Di soffrirci?


Assolutamente si !!!!! La cosa più banale del mondo.....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Assolutamente si !!!!! La cosa più banale del mondo.....



Uhmmm... io non la vedo cosi'... se ho amato quella persona ci soffro per il suo tradimento e non ci trovo nulla di banale... perche' dovrei farmi scivolare via di dosso come se nulla fosse una cosa cosi' importante come la fiducia?
Se amo lo faccio con tutto quello che ho... non pongo limiti ma se si tradisce la fiducia data bhe' se permetti piango... la sofferenza raramente e' banale...
Pero' questione di punti di vista...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm... io non la vedo cosi'... se ho amato quella persona ci soffro per il suo tradimento e non ci trovo nulla di banale... perche' dovrei farmi scivolare via di dosso come se nulla fosse una cosa cosi' importante come la fiducia?
> Se amo lo faccio con tutto quello che ho... non pongo limiti ma se si tradisce la fiducia data bhe' se permetti piango... la sofferenza raramente e' banale...
> Pero' questione di punti di vista...


Sarà che io vedo solo bisogni umani e sovrastrutture per dar loro una dignità.... Sono arrivato all'osso...

Per questo non piangerei più, non soffrirei più.... 

Non così tanto, almeno.... Me ne farei una ragione in fretta


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sarà che io vedo solo bisogni umani e sovrastrutture per dar loro una dignità.... Sono arrivato all'osso...
> 
> Per questo non piangerei più, non soffrirei più....
> 
> Non così tanto, almeno.... Me ne farei una ragione in fretta


Attento che i bisogni non diventino capricci.. e le sovrastrutture stampelle...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Attento che i bisogni non diventino capricci.. e le sovrastrutture stampelle...


Io direi che il rischio è il contrario.... I capricci che diventano bisogni.....

E in quanto alle stampelle... Le brucerei in piazza... Farei un gran falò....


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Io direi che il rischio è il contrario.... I capricci che diventano bisogni.....
> 
> E in quanto alle stampelle... Le brucerei in piazza... Farei un gran falò....


No... un bisogno e' un bisogno... se ho bisogno di essere rasserenata dal mio compagno cerchero' un compagno che ami rasserenarmi... e non c'e' nulla di sbagliato nell'avere ed esternare un proprio bisogno...

Ma raramento trovero' un uomo che rimanga in balia dei miei capricci... i capricci sono richieste o pretese stupide...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No... un bisogno e' un bisogno... se ho bisogno di essere rasserenata dal mio compagno cerchero' un compagno che ami rasserenarmi... e non c'e' nulla di sbagliato nell'avere ed esternare un proprio bisogno...
> 
> Ma raramento trovero' un uomo che rimanga in balia dei miei capricci... *i capricci sono richieste o pretese stupide*...


Ecco perchè sono pericolosi quando si trasformano in bisogni... Si è già nella patologia....


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ho un'idea: il 21 aprile inventiamoci la festa dei traditi. Due categorie:
> 
> A) I traditi che l'hanno capita
> 
> ...


ed ai consensienti e contenti non vuoi dedicare niente, nemmeno una canzone?


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ed ai consensienti e contenti non vuoi dedicare niente, nemmeno una canzone?


Eccome no !!!! Basta chiedere....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9Apw12TpX84&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (21 Aprile 2008)

Anche una a chi ancora deve apprendere la lieta novella...


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Eccome no !!!! Basta chiedere....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9Apw12TpX84&feature=related


forti gli squallor  

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma la tua canzone non si addice proprio ai traditi contenti... quelli che oggi, chi parla bene, chiama cuckold...
pare che la loro sia qualcosa come "pensiero stupendo"...


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche una a chi ancora deve apprendere la lieta novella...


Pronti.....

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=i9nXEXWlQ5Q


----------



## Nobody (21 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ho un'idea:* il 21 aprile inventiamoci la festa dei traditi.* Due categorie:
> 
> A) I traditi che l'hanno capita
> 
> ...


Il giorno del compleanno di Roma? Noooo!


----------



## MariLea (21 Aprile 2008)

*per gli uomini traditi*



Jesus ha detto:


> Eccome no !!!! Basta chiedere....
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=9Apw12TpX84&feature=related


hai toppato DJ  

	
	
		
		
	


	




forse volevi mettere questa
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=MA3OVz-dpzI&feature=related


----------



## Old Jesus (21 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> hai toppato DJ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'avevo messa prima....


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Aprile 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Uhmmm... io non la vedo cosi'... se ho amato quella persona ci soffro per il suo tradimento e non ci trovo nulla di banale... perche' dovrei farmi scivolare via di dosso come se nulla fosse una cosa cosi' importante come la fiducia?
> Se amo lo faccio con tutto quello che ho... non pongo limiti ma se si tradisce la fiducia data bhe' se permetti piango... la sofferenza raramente e' banale...
> Pero' questione di punti di vista...


quoto tutto....


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Aprile 2008)

*jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Ho un'idea: il 21 aprile inventiamoci la festa dei traditi. Due categorie:
> 
> A) I traditi che l'hanno capita
> 
> ...


 
basta con queste seghe mentali.


Pensa a quello che vuoi e mira il colpo.

Tutto il resto scartalo.

puonciorno.


----------

